# HAUNTED RADIO: zom-b-con, bates, howl-o-scream, haunters depot, fright props, & more!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO: zom-b-con, bates, howl-o-scream, haunters depot, fright props, & more!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we are continuing our "Summer of Slaughter" with news on Zom-B-Con, the Seattle Red, White, and Dead Zombie Walk, the Buffalo New York Zombie Walk for Charity, Howl-O-Scream, the Bate's Motel and Haunted Hayride, Reign of Terror, the Haunter's Depot, Fright Props, Halloween Adventure, Spirit Halloween, Supernatural, and more!! 

Then, we give you next week's complete list of dvd releases, and then we review the 1997 film, "I Know What You Did Last Summer!" Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the song, "The Masochism Tango!" All of this, and yet so much more on the July 13 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-071311.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

